# First Time Going on Camera - Igudesman Solo Violin (Orchestral Tools)



## Soundbed (Jan 30, 2022)

Okay I tried to go on camera for the first time (well the first time not in a completely dark studio and my face in the bottom corner of a video).

Things can only get better, right?



Feel free to make fun of my hair in the comments. This is the first time I've put any effort into going "on camera" for a YouTube video. Learned a lot, next time it will be better.

Summary: This violin is not for everyone. But sound designers and seekers of unique sampled instruments might love it!

That said, I had many "technical issues" recording this on screen product demo that you will notice, so I might as well mention them, so you know I know they exist:

• The audio is crappy mp3 compression, but it's adequate for most of the articulations, except for the gorgeous high sustains that got brutally ruined.
• The video and 6 separate audio tracks kept going out of sync. Argh. I spent a lot of time editing things to be on time but they still got out of sync in the final render. I've read that this sometimes happens when you start working in 4K and I might need to begin using proxies to edit.
• I have "bed head" ... the three previous video takes had nicer wardrobe and hair. And I was shaven in the previous takes. But this take (the next morning), turned out to be the best demo ... even though I look the worst.

The audio is my biggest concern (to get sounding good) moving forward, because I can certainly look better and get things in sync, eventually. It's weird because the audio doesn't sound at all bad when I play back the mkv output from OBS ... but I could not for the life of me export (remux?) it into decent audio for some reason. Oh well. I am a recovering perfectionist. So I will post this for now and move on ... nothing's perfect.

No sponsorship, I bought the instrument with my own money and these are entirely my own thoughts and opinions.

Question: does "going on camera" make product demo videos any more interesting or compelling for you, _when they are done well?_


----------



## Marsen (Jan 30, 2022)

Nice Video Nathan!

Just one thing: Then you´re looking at how much round robins there are, you made a fault (which is more like a fault of Sine anyway).
Not the highlighted patch is in the actual edit view, it´s the patch with the small white point.

I don´t know why Sine sometimes automatically jumps to the selected patch with dot and sometimes not.
If you´re looking at the right round robins, they should get green and moving while you play, but even this Sine sometimes messes up.

So it´s really a bit confusing. OT has to work on this one too.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 30, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Nice Video Nathan!
> 
> Just one thing: Then you´re looking at how much round robins there are, you made a fault (which is more like a fault of Sine anyway).
> Not the highlighted patch is in the actual edit view, it´s the patch with the small white point.
> ...


That makes so much more sense! Thank you, I was confused about why I wasn’t seeing them rotate while I played. I’ll make sure to point that out next time I demo a Sine product.


----------



## Marsen (Jan 30, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> That makes so much more sense! Thank you, I was confused about why I wasn’t seeing them rotate while I played. I’ll make sure to point that out next time I demo a Sine product.


 You are making very helpful videos, and I like the new visual appearance.


----------



## Akarin (Jan 30, 2022)

Excellent video!

As a composer I'm currently working for nicely put it "it seems that Orchestral Tools is just trolling us. They released a library that features slow farts and fast farts."


----------



## molemac (Jan 30, 2022)

Nice in depth video and quality. No problem with the hair but I am worried about you getting enough sleep. I think you helped me realise that I don’t need this library as I have a violin and could probably replicate most of those sounds as samples. The hardest part of violin sampling is making the violin samples sound lyrical and warm and of course the legato. These sound more like the quirky harsher noises which are easier to do as a non professional player. The rhythmic patterns would be useful though.


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 30, 2022)

molemac said:


> Nice in depth video and quality. No problem with the hair but I am worried about you getting enough sleep. I think you helped me realise that I don’t need this library as I have a violin and could probably replicate most of those sounds as samples. The hardest part of violin sampling is making the violin samples sound lyrical and warm and of course the legato. These sound more like the quirky harsher noises which are easier to do as a non professional player. The rhythmic patterns would be useful though.


“lyrical and warm” are not the first words I think of when it comes to this violin. But that’s not a criticism. 

It’s possible the right melody could really bring out the best in the legato. But I’m pretty sure many VI-C folks will notice the “two violins” sound in some transitions — especially if moving between dynamics layers. As with many libraries, it’s easy enough to not show it in the best light (as perhaps I may have done here) and a bit more difficult to play to it’s strengths.

I’ll try to get more sleep.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 31, 2022)

Ahh! God!! My eyes!! Get that hideous thing off the screen!!!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 31, 2022)

But enough about Love Island.

You look fine. Bed-head hair and overwhelming fatigue aside.

I do like to see the presenter, but much of the time I listen to demos or reviews without looking at them in order to rest my eyes and focus on the sounds and opinions.


----------



## Noeticus (Jan 31, 2022)

Best Wishes, David, as this is one of your callings. 

Right out of central casting, we have David, as the charismatic presenter.

These more personal videos of yours will take you far.

Cheers. 🍷🍷🍷


----------



## wunderflo (Jan 31, 2022)

great video, looks super professional, imo. Nice lighting. Your studio looks really cool, too. It was already nice to listen to you talking - calm and professional/authorative without sounding bored or monotonous -, but watching your very good screen presence makes it even more enjoyable. You come across very likable (probably because you are, but who knows... can't trust those Hollywood actors  ).

Are you doing this just for fun, or do you expect this to help you find clients? I think it definitely could help, as people want to see who they might be working with, and are more likely to hire someone who seems professional, approachable and likable.


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jan 31, 2022)

Very cool. I'm sure plenty of clients will hire you based on the quality of these videos ...


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm on the fence on this one. The price isn't bad, but I'm not sure I see much of a use for it. For me, that is. I think for someone like Mike Fox, who does a lot of horror stuff, it would be great. There are some really cool sounds in there.

Thanks for the great walkthrough!


----------



## Soundbed (Jan 31, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> great video, looks super professional, imo. Nice lighting. Your studio looks really cool, too. It was already nice to listen to you talking - calm and professional/authorative without sounding bored or monotonous -, but watching your very good screen presence makes it even more enjoyable. You come across very likable (probably because you are, but who knows... can't trust those Hollywood actors  ).
> 
> Are you doing this just for fun, or do you expect this to help you find clients? I think it definitely could help, as people want to see who they might be working with, and are more likely to hire someone who seems professional, approachable and likable.


Ah, thank you so much. It means a lot to hear everyone's responses.

It's not only for fun — I have two reasons.

My existing subscribers want to see virtual instruments and how to use them (not hiring me). The channel started as my own 'I want to see a video on topic ____' with the hope that if I helped even one other person, then it was worth publishing. In 2022, I want to begin making videos showing some of the composing work I am doing. And it makes more sense to show my face for those.

More immediately: a particular store requested some "on camera" product demo videos.  That was the main impetus to actually begin.

I'm thankful the VI-Control community is here to support (and even course-correct, when needed)!



pulsedownloader said:


> Very cool. I'm sure plenty of clients will hire you based on the quality of these videos ...


It will be a fun journey!


----------



## SupremeFist (Jan 31, 2022)

I think you're great on camera! I know from experience that it's difficult to come over that relaxed and natural. The vibe of the room is also really nice. Would definitely subscribe for more of this type of video. Chapeau! 🤘🏻


----------



## jbuhler (Jan 31, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> I'm on the fence on this one. The price isn't bad, but I'm not sure I see much of a use for it. For me, that is. I think for someone like Mike Fox, who does a lot of horror stuff, it would be great. There are some really cool sounds in there.
> 
> Thanks for the great walkthrough!


I'm very much in the same place. It's a remarkable library that offers a lot of material not available elsewhere and seems reasonably playable for the kinds of articulations offered. And I love how every sound I've heard from it bears the marks of musical labor. It's really something and quite powerful in expressive character. But I don't see myself needing those kinds of sounds for my music, so I'll likely pass on it even though I'm most interested to hear what music others make of it.


----------



## Denkii (Jan 31, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> You look fine. Bed-head hair and overwhelming fatigue aside.


If that is what overwhelming fatigue looks like, I must look like the Lich King himself.


----------



## rnb_2 (Jan 31, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> More immediately: a particular store requested some "on camera" product demo videos.  That was the main impetus to actually begin.


I thought I recognized the voice on a store's demo video recently...


----------



## pranic (Jan 31, 2022)

I was going to compliment you on your on-point youtube coloured LED backlighting and let you know you look like a natural presenter!


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 1, 2022)

pranic said:


> I was going to compliment you on your on-point youtube coloured LED backlighting and let you know you look like a natural presenter!


Thank you! I watched a tutorial or two. 🤓



Denkii said:


> If that is what overwhelming fatigue looks like, I must look like the Lich King himself.


I Googled a few images and he looks pretty ... "energized" in many of them. 🤷‍♂️



rnb_2 said:


> I thought I recognized the voice on a store's demo video recently...


Yes, good ear! 👂


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 1, 2022)

I did some tests and I can make another video but if you're looking for a more "traditional" solo violin to sonically match this Igudesman a bit (to mock up parts with two instruments that might sound a bit like one instrument) ...

... the Bohemian Violin is overall closest to this Igudesman that I own / tried, when the Igudesman is at it's higher dynamic layer and full vibrato.

Spitfire's Virtuosic Violin is closer on some strong attacks in the upper range, but sounds rather different in the lower range.

Both Virharmonic's Bohemian Violin and Spitfire's Total Performance Legato Virtuoso violin would need some reverb adjustments to match Teldex. Also the Spitfire tends to take fast notes and "interpret" them as ornaments which isn't always helpful. The first chair is a little different. Oddly I also noticed that the Virtuoso total performance patch does not have a separate panning control for the close mic, whereas the first chair does, so even getting those to both match the center-panned Igudesman presents a slight challenge — although, if you use only close mics and external reverb it might work to pan Kontakt instead. (Hope this run on paragraph makes sense.)


----------



## Marsen (Feb 1, 2022)

What's about East Wests Gypsy Solo Violin?
I tried to get some good results, but i found it a bit fiddly to programm.
I may have another look at, cause the sound was quiet nice.

Love the Spitfire Solo Violin too. If I remember correct, there is a noisy staccato in one of the violins. Not sure Virtuoso or First Chair.


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 2, 2022)

Marsen said:


> What's about East Wests Gypsy Solo Violin?
> I tried to get some good results, but i found it a bit fiddly to programm.
> I may have another look at, cause the sound was quiet nice.
> 
> Love the Spitfire Solo Violin too. If I remember correct, there is a noisy staccato in one of the violins. Not sure Virtuoso or First Chair.


Oh yeah! I forgot about Gypsy! Duh. 

I will add it to the comparison list. I also need to try Tableau Solo. 

Right, those sharp attacks from Spitfire are great, even in the Total Performance patch. 

MSS is also near the top of the pack. I need to layer the Martelé to get those sharp attacks. 

Emotional Violin has a couple articulations that can sort of match.

Sadly CSSS, Joshua Bell, Audio Imperia Solo, Berlin First Chair, Solos of the Sea, and Opus were a little more difficult to “match”. 

Joshua Bell sounds closer in the top octaves and less close in the lower octaves, but doesn’t have the same vibrato and “passion” in each note. It could be used of course but others mentioned are closer, in my quick tests.


----------



## Marsen (Feb 2, 2022)

Marsen said:


> If I remember correct, there is a noisy staccato in one of the violins.


Found it:


----------



## Soundbed (Feb 2, 2022)

Marsen said:


> Found it:


Oh! That one. Cool!


----------



## jbuhler (Feb 2, 2022)

Soundbed said:


> I did some tests and I can make another video but if you're looking for a more "traditional" solo violin to sonically match this Igudesman a bit (to mock up parts with two instruments that might sound a bit like one instrument) ...
> 
> ... the Bohemian Violin is overall closest to this Igudesman that I own / tried, when the Igudesman is at it's higher dynamic layer and full vibrato.
> 
> ...


In my experience it's usually easier to get Teldex to conform to Air than vice versa, so one thought would be to make the adjustments so the Igudesman sits in Air if you want to try to match to the SF virtuouso. BTW, all the articulations of the SF virtuoso violin except the total performance patch (which unfortunately is the only way to get the legato) allow you to pan the close mic and adjust its width.

Ever since you posted this notion—that you might extend the Igudesman with another violin with a more complete set of traditional articulations—I've wondered about whether it would work any better or different to work the extension the other way, from the more traditional violin to the Igudesman, so the Igudesman was the extension.


----------

